# Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen



## Lonny (24. März 2005)

Hallo alle mit einander J und zwar wollte ich auch mal fragen ob mir einer von euch einen Tipp oder gar eine Bauanleitung für einen Schnur Aufwickler ( Elektrisch ) geben kann ?

Es sollte einer für Stationär und Multirollen sein ! Ich habe schon Überall geschaut aber nichts entdeckt und kaufen möchte ich so etwas nicht unbedingt da diese Dinger ja teuer sind J und wenn mann etwas selber Bauen kann warum soll man es den nicht tunen J 



Danke schon mal an alle die sich Gedanken machen !



Grüß: Daniel #h


----------



## muddyliz (24. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Elektrisch? 20er Sparrennagel in den Rasen gesteckt, Schnurspule draufgesteckt und auf die Rolle gespult. Natürlich immer schön die Schur zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger durchlaufen lassen wegen der Spannung.


----------



## Tom B (24. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle mit einander J und zwar wollte ich auch mal fragen ob mir einer von euch einen Tipp oder gar eine Bauanleitung für einen Schnur Aufwickler ( Elektrisch ) geben kann ?
> 
> Es sollte einer für Stationär und Multirollen sein ! Ich habe schon Überall geschaut aber nichts entdeckt und kaufen möchte ich so etwas nicht unbedingt da diese Dinger ja teuer sind J und wenn mann etwas selber Bauen kann warum soll man es den nicht tunen J
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,
setz Samstag mal ein Bild von meiner Spulstation elektr.rein.
Betrieben wird sie mit einem Nähmaschinenmotor.

Bis denn
Thomas


----------



## hsobolewski (25. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Das Problem wir es sein das man für eine Stationärrolle keine elekt. betriebene Aufspulvorrichtung bekommt. Man kann sich aber zu min. bei der Schnurspannung behelfen. Dies mach ich dadurch das ich die Schnurspule von der ich die Schnur abspule auf eine Gewindestange fest mache und diese in eine Bohrmaschine stecke. Die Bohrmaschine selber ist in einer Tischspannvorrichtung eingesteckt. Nun wenn man gegen den Wiederstand des Getriebes (Getriebe mit hoher Übersetzungen sind am besten) die Schnur abspult hat man einen sehr deutlichen Wiederstand den man nicht durch das durch die Fingerlaufen lassen herbringt. Oder nur Zeitweise. Hiermit bespule ich die Multirollen und hierbei passt die Bespulung optimal. Nicht wie vorher wenn man die Schnur mit den Händen gebremst hat.


----------



## Lonny (25. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Danke euch erst mal !
Ja währe Net wenn du mal das Bild reinstellen würdest#6 







Daniel#h


----------



## Tom B (26. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hi Lonny,
wie versprochen die Bilder meiner selbstgebauten Schnurfüllstation,
Materialkosten bewegen sich bei 0-100€ ,je nachdem wie Du an das Material
rankommst, ALU ,Nähmaschinenmotor über Fußpedal zu bedienen,
4 Kugellager etc.
Als schnurzähler hab ich den von Balzer zwischen,gibt aber auch andere Möglichkeiten....
Die Kugellager sind fest auf den Stangen aufgeschrumpft,die Kegel werden 
nur aufgesteckt.
Multis kannste damit aber nicht bespulen,die bespult man aber auch besser mit Handkraft  :q 

Gruß Thomas
http://img393.*ih.us/img393/1554/sonydscw10120kh.jpg

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/3126/sonydscw10132fw.jpg

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/1828/sonydscw10142wp.jpg

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/6036/sonydscw10166ha.jpg

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/5931/sonydscw10170jg.jpg

http://img393.*ih.us/img393/1315/sonydscw10191fi.jpg


----------



## eiksor (26. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

nicht schlecht johann


----------



## Augustiner (27. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

respeckt, Johann :q  werd ich mir auch nachbauen wenn ich zusammenbekomme!


----------



## Meeres_Angler (27. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hallo da kann man nur sagen #r #r #r #r #r #r .

mal sehen ob ich mir auch sowas bauen kann,aber für mulitrollen hat noch keiner eine idee oder?
mfg
meeres_angler#:


----------



## Lonny (27. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hallo|wavey: 


Besten dank da werde ich mich mal an die Arbeit machen.

Muss nur noch meine freundin überreden das ich ihre Nähmaschine bekomm   mal sehen ob sie da mitspielt |supergri 



daniel


----------



## Tom B (27. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo|wavey:
> 
> 
> Besten dank da werde ich mich mal an die Arbeit machen.
> ...



Die Nähmaschinenmotoren und den Gasfuß bekommst Du gebraucht für
wenig Euros bei Nähmaschinengeschäften,vergeß aber nicht den Keilriemen
mitzunehmen,die Kegel und die Antriebsscheibe kannste bei jemand der ne
Drehbank hat günstig machen lassen.
Viel Spass beim nachbauen.
Ich hab mir damals ein Prototypen gebaut,
die Teile dafür hab ich noch.....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lonny (28. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Morgen |wavey: 


Ja da werde ich mal schauen ob ich die teile für denn Motor bei uns bekomme !
Der rest ist nicht das problem mein Vati arbeitet in einer Schlosserei da sollte schon das eine oder andere teil für mich abfallen 



Daniel


----------



## Tom B (28. März 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Na dann viel Spaß  :q  :q 

Übrigens die Anlaufscheibe wo der Keilriemen draufläuft,
ist bei mir aus Alu gedreht,man kann sie auch aus gutem Holz anfertigen.
Die Kegel aus Alublöcken drehen,oder aus anderen festen Materialien.

Bei Fragen kannst mich gerne anmailen,
so'n Motor mit Antrieb hab ich sonst noch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Wie bekommt man auf dieser station die schnur gleichmäßig auf der spule verteilt???Muss man mit den fingern "steuern" oder?????


----------



## Tom B (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekommt man auf dieser station die schnur gleichmäßig auf der spule verteilt???Muss man mit den fingern "steuern" oder?????




Da hast Du recht......

oder hast Du gesehen das bei der teuren Schnurspulstation von Berkley
die Schnur gleichmäßig ohne Fingerführung
vergelegt wird........ ;+  ;+ 
so etwas gibt es meines wissens nicht,
laß mich aber gerne aufklären wie es funktioniert

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hecht 1 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

müsste doch theortetisch klappen, wenn man son schnurfangbügel mit einbaut. dann wird die schnur gleichmäßig verlegt...
wird aber dan scheiß kompliziert...


----------



## Dopemaster61 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

das werd ich mir auch mal bauen..wie viel u pro min hat der motor??? und wie regelst du ihn#???

wenns geht pn

mfg


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Nabend, 

Schon mal aufs Datum geschaut wann der Thread erstellt wurde?Gut möglich das von den beteiligten Leuten keiner mehr aktiv ist. Aber abwarten vieleicht hast ja Glück:


----------



## fly-martin (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hi

ne Nähmaschine ( bzw die Laufgeschwindigkeit ) kannst Du über das Fußpedal regeln - zumindest ist das bei Haushaltsmaschinen so


----------



## Pinn (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Etwas OT weil nix mit Schnuraufwickler: Ich lege Wert darauf, daß die Schnur "natürlich" auf der Spule ist, nämlich so wie die Rolle sie abgibt und aufspult. 

Mit Schnurspulstation und Fingerführung hat man  zunächst eine perfekt gefüllte Rollenspule, aber nach dem ersten Einkurbeln einer längeren Schnur stimmt manchmal nix mehr - entweder wird die Schnurfüllung an der Spulenbasis oder an der Abwurfkante zu dick bzw. zu dünn.  Die Folgen sind ärgerliche Perücken oder  unnötige Bremswirkung bei Weitwürfen.

Kennt Ihr schon die Gummistiefelaufspultechnik? Wenn nein, dann hier eine kurze Beschreibung:
Man fülle einen kniehohen Gummistiefel mit Wasser bis zum Knöchel und lege die 
Spule mit neuer Schnur so da rein, daß sie unter der Ferse abläuft und über den Forderfuß des Stiefels auf die Rolle kommt. Zum Aufspulen empfiehlt sich das Handteil einer beliebigen Rute, sofern diese einen Führungsring hat. Die Aufspulspannung reguliert man durch Fingerdruck auf die durchlaufende Schnur während es Aufwickelns.

Ich selber verwende diese Aufspultechnik schon lange, wobei ich bereits meine Turnschuhe, die Handtasche meiner Frau und ganz normale Eimer verwendet habe - mit und ohne Wasser. Als Angler muss man halt flexibel sein!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## sammy554 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

für multi is das ganz einfach an dem motor steckst du eine kleine stange rein un dann kannst du anfangen da sollte sich die stange aber an der kurbel befinden das hab ich in der usa gesehen und das gerät haben die in dem shop auch sebergebaut 

wer reechtschreibfehler findet darf sie berhalten


----------



## Alex.k (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hasst Du Lager zwischen der Welle und dem Wellenbock verwendet?

Edit: Habe mir nochmal die Bilder angeguckt, mir kommt es vor als wickelst Du die Schnur mit deinem Schnuraufwickler auf die Schnurspule von der Rollenspule.?

Oder bin ich da völlig falsch?


----------



## Alex.k (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*



hecht 1 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man auf dieser station die schnur gleichmäßig auf der spule verteilt???Muss man mit den fingern "steuern" oder?????


Dazu hatte ich auch eine Idee und zwar das gleiche Prinzip zuverwendet die auch eine Nähmaschine hat.



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo|wavey:
> 
> Besten dank da werde ich mich mal an die Arbeit machen.
> 
> ...


Den Motor gibt`s im Inet für 35EU ohne Keilriemenscheibe, die gibts bei Konrad für 2EU.


----------



## Lonny (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hallo,

Ja der Thread ist schon vor einiger Zeit Erstellt worden 
Aber meine damalige Freundin spielte mit und ich konnte die alte Nähmaschiene ( Motor )Verwenden ! Und so Baute ich mir einen Schnuraufwickler ! Ich muss mal schauen ob ich noch auch meiner Alten Kammera Bilder habe. Den Der Wickler würde zum Gebrustagsgeschänk  Aber ich habe schon einen neuen Motor und diesmal sogar die Bedale  aber im Moment nicht die Zeit zum Bastel :- (




Daniel


----------



## drhunter (19. August 2011)

#hHallo ich bin neu hier hoffe das es geht hast du alles im Baumarkt gekauft.





ThomasB. schrieb:


> Hi Lonny,
> wie versprochen die Bilder meiner selbstgebauten Schnurfüllstation,
> Materialkosten bewegen sich bei 0-100€ ,je nachdem wie Du an das Material
> rankommst, ALU ,Nähmaschinenmotor über Fußpedal zu bedienen,
> ...


----------



## goover (27. April 2014)

*AW: Schnur Aufwickler !!!! Selber bauen*

Hi, schönes Gerät. Das Poblem. -ich finde es ist keines-  mit dem Aufspülen durch Finger könnte man gut mit einer alten Baitcaster die in die Bewegung mit einem weiteren Gummi integriert wir lösen. An der richtigen Stelle auf dem Brett und fertig...oder?


----------

